# Connemara Gaeltacht - Irish College



## bantragh (29 Jan 2008)

*Iw*ant to send my 'reluctant 'paiste to one of the irish colleges in Connemara. Would anyone know which are the best colleges ( most fun with nicest bean a ti's etc.) or is there one  to avoid perhaps?
(They are all quite near eachother  and look similar the same on the website)
Is Col. Chonnacht the one to go for or Columba in Carraroe perhaps.
the ones at Tulach and Minna look a little quiet - but maybe not!
I want him to stay there for the 3 weeks - so that is why I am looking for this info.


----------



## Colby (29 Jan 2008)

My Son went to both corr naMona & Rosmuc with Spleodar www.spleodar.com I thought he  did very wellout of it and he thoroughly enjoyed it is now begging to go again this year, I would also say check where school or friends tend to go as he probably wont enjoy it unless he know someone else going


----------



## foxylady (30 Jan 2008)

bantragh said:


> *Iw*ant to send my 'reluctant 'paiste to one of the irish colleges in Connemara. Would anyone know which are the best colleges ( most fun with nicest bean a ti's etc.) or is there one to avoid perhaps?
> (They are all quite near eachother and look similar the same on the website)
> Is Col. Chonnacht the one to go for or Columba in Carraroe perhaps.
> the ones at Tulach and Minna look a little quiet - but maybe not!
> I want him to stay there for the 3 weeks - so that is why I am looking for this info.


 

I spent many a summer in Colaiste Columba Carraroe and would definitely recommend it as I have friends who now send their kids there.


----------

